# How to upload pics from I pad??



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey, anyone no how to upload pics from I pad? Any advice appreciated


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

use an online tool like tinypic or imageshack. :thumbup1:


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Magnum26 said:


> use an online tool like tinypic or imageshack. :thumbup1:


Hi mate, I have just downloaded imageshack app, now if I want to upload pic to uk muscle, how do I do it? Cheers.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

haza said:


> Hi mate, I have just downloaded imageshack app, now if I want to upload pic to uk muscle, how do I do it? Cheers.


When starting a new message click the little frame with a tree in it next to the film icon in the bar, then select the tab "from url" place the direct link url from Imageshack into the box and click OK.

Bob's your uncle.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Magnum26 said:


> When starting a new message click the little frame with a tree in it next to the film icon in the bar, then select the tab "from url" place the direct link url from Imageshack into the box and click OK.
> 
> Bob's your uncle.


and fanny's your aunt


----------

